# Nemesis clone



## Ice (21/2/15)

Who can give me some insight on the nemisis clone, is it a good mod or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (21/2/15)

U can't go wrong. Its a hard hitting mod with minimal volatge drop. Make sure u using samsung smurfs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (21/2/15)

I have one and I like it, but I think there are better ones for similar price. The button on the nemesis isn't the best And takes some fiddling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (21/2/15)

Gambit said:


> I have one and I like it, but I think there are better ones for similar price. The button on the nemesis isn't the best And takes some fiddling.



Agreed. I have one too. Haven't used it in a long time and prob never will. I bought this *http://tinyurl.com/ny7l4m8 *after the nemesis and it's a brilliant clone. Fire button is flawless and it fires every time.

Here is a good review of it http://www.ecigssa.co.za/raivapes-launcher-v2-clone.t1226/


----------



## whatalotigot (21/2/15)

I have a copper nemi. One of my fav mods. Before I got it I was told by many people not to get it because it was a older mod. But I love mine. Hard Hitting mod, and hasnt given me a issue. But only thing that can go wrong is the button can stick sometimes. But its easily fixed my lubing the slider with e-juice or any lube of your choice that wont smell funny when you vape. 

You cant go wrong. clean and simple mod. I love mine. Dont think ill sell it. EVER!


----------



## Ice (21/2/15)

Kewl thanx guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (21/2/15)

I suggest getting an SMPL mod, much better than the nemi, I have a silver nemi and just got a black SMPL this morning, its its 2 different worlds. The nemi button sucks and works some time, where as on the SMPL the button is rock solid. 
The nice thing about the SMPL is that it is also very cheap at R380


----------



## whatalotigot (21/2/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I suggest getting an SMPL mod, much better than the nemi, I have a silver nemi and just got a black SMPL this morning, its its 2 different worlds. The nemi button sucks and works some time, where as on the SMPL the button is rock solid.
> The nice thing about the SMPL is that it is also very cheap at R380



SMPL mod is a great mod. Button is great. But as a universal 510 connection it can give issues with some atties. . Nemesis solid a.f on the 510.


----------



## Ice (21/2/15)

Yep agree i watched a review on youtube the smpl looks like its gna give trouble with atty s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (21/2/15)

whatalotigot said:


> SMPL mod is a great mod. Button is great. But as a universal 510 connection it can give issues with some atties. . Nemesis solid a.f on the 510.



Honestly I can agree with that, but most atties have an adjustable 510 these days, but yeah, it would suck to get a bawz atty and then it doesnt make contact with the battery.


----------



## Ice (21/2/15)

Look the thing is i dont realy have a budget to go wild on and my wife moans at me so i ma buy it skelm and just let it blend in over time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/15)

The best mech in my opinion is the SMPL or Penny. No locking needed.


----------



## Smoke187 (21/2/15)

Ice said:


> Look the thing is i dont realy have a budget to go wild on and my wife moans at me so i ma buy it skelm and just let it blend in over time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that sense, if you are not going to be spending a lot on devices and you want ease of use, I would suggest the SMPL, but if unsure or skeptical then maybe get the nemi. I would say the SMPL hits much harder than my nemi and so much easier to operate the SMPL. But like it was pointed out, there might be a few naughty atties that doesnt like playing with the SMPL...lol For me I dont really have to worry about the troublesome atties, because I have a few other mods to use them on


----------



## zadiac (21/2/15)

I've had 8 different atties on my Launcher V2 and all of them sat flush and no problems. No firing button issues and no probs with atties. No locking needed on the firing button either.
Also, it's a telescopic mod, so you will never have battery rattle. That can be very irritating.

It hits hard with minimal voltage drop and if you want an all-rounder with ease of use without any issues, then it's the Launcher V2.
Only reason I'm not using it now is because I'm a box mod type person, but the Launcher is there for a backup if needed.

A friend of mine is going to try vaping now and I'm going to give him the Launcher to begin with until he buys his own stuff. Not even going to lend him the Nemesis because I don't want him to struggle and give up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (21/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I've had 8 different atties on my Launcher V2 and all of them sat flush and no problems. No firing button issues and no probs with atties. No locking needed on the firing button either.
> Also, it's a telescopic mod, so you will never have battery rattle. That can be very irritating.
> 
> It hits hard with minimal voltage drop and if you want an all-rounder with ease of use without any issues, then it's the Launcher V2.
> ...


The Launcher V2 was the best tube mod I ever used!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/2/15)

TylerD said:


> The Launcher V2 was the best tube mod I ever used!


100% in agreement.


----------



## Silver (21/2/15)

I have the Nemesis clone but haven't used it all that much.

The thing I don't like about most mech tube mods is the bottom fire button. 
I find it quite a pain to press it.

Much prefer side buttons

Not purely a mech (because of some safety circuitry), but I am most impressed with my Aspire CF Mod, which I use on the Atlantis. No fuss, no bother - just works perfectly - and the side button is awesome and easy to press.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/2/15)

I've had 2 nemi's and now have smpl's. The nemi is a very good mech and has options 18350, 18500 and 18650 extension tubes. Adjustable switch and 510. Airflow for atties that need air from the 510. Locking ring. You can also add a kick.
It does need a bit of love and attention to keep it ticking along nicely. 

The SMPL is a simple 18650 mech with a hybrid 510 and a great switch that sits mostly flush if you use flat top batteries. I only use drippers and a goblin on it so no issues but using a tank with a sprung 510 pin will cause a shot and probably vent a battery. 

Between the 2 the nemi is more versitile. Some folk mention the launcher its a great mod and deserves a look.


----------



## Ice (25/2/15)

Is the site working getting no replys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (25/2/15)

@Ice, for a first mech, I would strongly suggest the nemmi. It is very versatile, and each and every battery and atty combination is easily and simply adjustable to give a perfect fit. The button assembly is of such a nature, that the button does not loosen over time, and it is very easily adjustable. It also has a standard, adjustable 510 connection, which inherently is a little safer than mods with a hybrid connector. Nothing wrong with hybrid connections, and it looks really sweet, but if your starting off in the mech world, go for a standard 510 connection. Either way, all the mods mentioned here are great and I'm sure you'll be happy with any of them.


----------



## Ice (25/2/15)

Thanx for the input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

